# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El Tajo trasvasará al Segura hasta 228 hectómetros cúbicos

## F. Lázaro

26.09.13 - 18:16 - EFE

El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente ha aprobado la disponibilidad de agua en la cabecera del Tajo por la que se ha autorizado un traspaso al Segura de un máximo de *228 hectómetros cúbicos entre el 1 de octubre de 2013 al 30 de marzo de 2014* (el primer semestre del año hidrológico).

Así se ha acordado este jueves durante la reunión de la Comisión Central de Explotación del Acueducto Tajo-Segura, en el que, del volumen asignado, un total de 58,4 hectómetros cúbicos se destinarán a abastecimientos, mientras que el resto se reservará para atender a las zonas regables a las que da servicio el acueducto Tajo-Segura. Este volumen de agua se trasvasará de los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía en función de la demanda.

La reunión de la comisión ha estado presidida por la directora general del Agua del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (MAGRAMA), Liana Ardiles, que ha valorado el esfuerzo de todas las partes para alcanzar estos acuerdos y ha insistido en la necesidad de lograr el máximo ejercicio de ahorro en el uso del agua.

http://www.hoy.es/20130926/local/taj...309261816.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

No hay problema, que pasen y se vayan sirviendo.
Y si hace falta mayor cantidad, no tienen más que abrir el grifo, Cañete y la argentina se la sirven sin problemas. 

¿Hay que regar tanto en invierno?

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Nodoyuna

Ahora mismo los pantanos de cabecera están con 729 Hm3. Es decir que el ROBO rerpesenta un 31% del agua que nos queda cuando en el Segura están al 67% y nosotros al 29%. Es evidente que lo quieren es guardar el agua en sus pantanos, esto es la solidaridad de Levante. Estamos muy hartos, yo no quiero pertenecer a un pais que nos trata así. Y por supuesto Cospedal callada. Qué asco.

Lo que es el descojone es oir a esta gent hablar de acuerdos entre partes, pero de qué habla la argentina? Solo hay una parte, están todos juntos: Cospedal, Ministerio y regantes.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Nota de Prensa

Plataforma en Defensa de los ríos Tajo y Alberche de Talaverade la Reina

27 de septiembre de 2013

La Plataforma en Defensa de los ríos Tajo y Alberche de Talavera de la Reinadenuncia y rechaza el último trasvase aprobado ayer por la Comisión deexplotación del trasvase Tajo Segura. Este nuevo trasvase de 228 hectómetroscúbicos para los próximos 6 meses (similar al consumo de ciudades comoToledo o Talavera de la Reina durante 30 años), supone un nuevo expolio parael Tajo y la cabecera de éste, máxime ahora, cuando sus reservas no superanel 30 por ciento frente al 70 por ciento al que se encuentran las reservas delresto de ríos del Estado.

No hay que olvidar que este trasvase se aprueba dentro de la guerra abiertapor el denominado Memorandum del trasvase Tajo-Segura, un documento queal margen de la ley establecida quiere anteponer los intereses del trasvase y delas comunidades de Levante sobre los intereses de los ciudadanos del Tajo yde la propia Directiva Marco del Agua. El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente haquerido dejar las cosas muy claras y decir quién manda aquí, y ha aprobadoeste brutal trasvase en un momento en el que las reservas de la cuenca delSegura continúan en máximos históricos.

Por otro lado, el interés supremo del ministerio de Medio Ambiente es que losembalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía no alcancen a la fecha de la aprobación delnuevo plan de cuenca del Tajo, la cifra de 900 hectómetros cúbicos, porque deesta manera la raya de Entrepeñas y Buendía subiría automáticamente hastalos 400 hectómetros cúbicos. Por ello se vacía brutalmente la cabecera del Tajocon la esperanza de que aunque el otoño sea lluvioso no se alcance esa cifra,y así poder contentar a los gobiernos de Levante y a los lobbys de presión queestán haciendo muy bien su trabajo en estos meses a favor de mantener aultranza el trasvase Tajo-Segura

 Ante este nuevo expolio la plataforma de Talavera y los ciudadanos del Tajodecimos las cosas muy claras: esto es inaguantable e intolerable. Pero ademásde nosotros el Gobierno de Castilla La Mancha debería ser también rotundo yclaro en la defensa de los intereses hídricos de la región. El Gobierno deCospedal siempre ha dicho que iba a respetar la legalidad, y de esta manerano ha recurrido ningún trasvase. Pero lo que no se puede tolerar es quecontemplemos cómo se vacía la cabecera del Tajo mientras el Gobierno deEspaña juega con las cartas marcadas y quiere modificar el esquema jurídico

del trasvase por su cuenta y sin contar con Castilla La Mancha mediantefamoso memorando.Con este nuevo escenario en el que el gobierno de España se salta a la torerala planificación hidrológica mediante el infame memorando, donde el gobiernode Castilla La Mancha queda fuera y sin poder de decisión, no podemos seguir  jugando con las cartas marcadas y consentir el saqueo permanente del Tajo.

Mientras que el gobierno de nuestra región manifiesta su voluntad de respetar la legalidad, el Ministerio juega con cartas trucadas y no podemos seguir siendo el hazmerreír hidrológico.

----------


## faeton

En todo caso, muy en todo caso señalo y con condiciones,  sólo sería aceptable los 58 hm3 para abastecimiento. Lo demás c**o, que tienen agua en cuenca, de que van.  La cuestión es muy fácil, la voluntad mínima, así como el sentido común.  Luego se llenara Cenajo que está al 80% y a derrochar agua porque tienen que desembalsar, que ya lo hemos visto. 

Son unos expoliadores, así como el ministro y los cargos  en materia de agua unos tragaldabas. Hay que poner nuevas reglas de explotación al Tajo Segura, está clarísimo.

La primera y mas elemental, es que mientras haya agua en la cuenca del Segura  (es decir, que quitando La Pedrera, no baje del 50%)  ni una sóla gota debe ser trasvasada, salvo abastecimiento humano de emergencia que se precise, pero no aquí se trata de expoliar a Entrepeñas y Buendía.

La segunda, es que en la cabecera del Tajo haya más de 1000 hm3 almacenados, salvo los abastecimientos para consumo humano que se precisen.

----------


## Nodoyuna

¿Trasvase que trasvase?

_El nuevo trasvase es una salvajada medioambiental, pero también un golpe encima de la mesa del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente. Arias-Cañete no ha ejercido el papel ponderado que se supone en un ministro. Su actuación está siendo decisiva para perpetuar el trasvase (la reforma fallida del Estatuto castellano-manchego exigía su supresión) y favorecer las posiciones de los regantes murcianos. El crecimiento de un 18% de la reserva hídrica, que Cospedal vendió como un éxito, puede quedarse en agua de borrajas. Las plataformas del Tajo sospechan que el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente pretende que los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía “no alcance a la fecha de la aprobación del nuevo plan de cuenta del Tajo la cifra de 900 hectómetros cúbicos, porque de esta manera la raya de Entrepeñas y Buendía subiría automáticamente hasta los 400 hectómetros”. De ahí el interés de Cañete en seguir aprobando trasvases justo ahora, cuando las reservas de la cabecera siguen menguando.

El documento [memorandum] estaría al margen de la ley, incluida la Directiva Marco del Agua. En este contexto, contrasta la opacidad de Cañete con el silencio de Cospedal. ¿Trasvase? ¿Qué trasvase? Es lo que andarán preguntándose en Fuensalida porque ni el memorándum, ni los últimos trasvases han merecido una reacción de la presidenta, lo cual retrata el grado de irrelevancia de Castilla-La Mancha en un enjuague en el que se trata al Tajo como simple hidrocolonia._

http://henaresaldia.com/trasvase-que-trasvase/

---------------------------------------
A mí todavía me asombra el buenismo con el que tratan  a Cospedal en muchos artículos del Tajo, le decía el otro día esto mismo MA Sanchez presidente de la Plataforma en defensa del Tajo y me contestaba: "Quizá me resista a pensar que otro gobierno más nos va a vender. Pero en eso estamos, y las evidencias [de los engaños de Cospedal], como indica, son palmarias."
En este mismo artículo hablan del éxito de Cospedal de subir la reserrva mínima y hablan de un 18% de subida, que no sé de donde se sacan, antes eran 250 HM3 ahora quieren poner 400 HM3, eso es una subida del 60%. Pero es igual 400 son un 16% de capacidad y 250 un 10%, es decir sigue siendo una reserva ínfima que en nada cambia la situación: el expolio, el robo constante de agua por parte de Levante hasta dejarnos sin nada. Y aún así están maniobrando de una forma descarada para que los pantanos estén por debajo de 900 Hm3 y así no tener que respetar ni siquiera esos 400 Hm3 (a mí personalmente me da igual). 

Lo que es verdad es que hay un verdadero clamor ahora mismo  por lo que está pasando, claro, estoy hablando de artículos y de gente bien informada, luego están los "palmeros" que siguen a un partido hasta la muerte y por supuesto que defienden a Cospedal haga lo que haga (y mira que ha hecho...) y por supuesto el permanente egoismo y falta de solidaridad permanente de muchos habitantes de Levante que defienden esta situación, en el foro este tenemos varios ejemplos, incluido algún "moderador", por eso se agradecen posturas de personas de bien, como Faeton que aún siendo de la zona denuncia el atropello que estamos sufriendo, a eso se le llama solidaridad e igual que censuro actitudes contrarias aplaudo ésta, gracias Faeton.

----------


## Azakán

> Ahora mismo los pantanos de cabecera están con 729 Hm3. Es decir que el ROBO rerpesenta un 31% del agua que nos queda cuando en el Segura están al 67% y nosotros al 29%. Es evidente que lo quieren es guardar el agua en sus pantanos, esto es la solidaridad de Levante. *Estamos muy hartos, yo no quiero pertenecer a un pais que nos trata así.* Y por supuesto Cospedal callada. Qué asco.
> 
> Lo que es el descojone es oir a esta gent hablar de acuerdos entre partes, pero de qué habla la argentina? Solo hay una parte, están todos juntos: Cospedal, Ministerio y regantes.


Totalmente de acuerdo. Hastío máximo de esa gente.

----------


## Azakán

> La segunda, es que en la cabecera del Tajo haya más de 1000 hm3 almacenados, salvo los abastecimientos para consumo humano que se precisen.


¿Para consumo humano? Para consumo humano tienen de sobra con el agua del río Segura. Son la única cuenca en la que se utiliza el agua propia de la cuenca prioritariamente para regar, no para el consumo humano. Para el consumo humano se pide de fuera, claro, además de para regar más. Y más, y más. Y más.

Se las saben todas. Son una mafia, la mafia siciliana de España. Pero mientras que cualquier otro Estado serio les tendría a raya, este les premia.

----------

